# Brag about something nobody cares



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I saw this thread in another forum and I found some very funny-silly post, lets see what can happens here. The idea is to brag about silly things, you could be even a bit sarcastic or whatever, it's not mean to be serious, like if something bad happened to you today and you want to brag that this kind of weird things only happens to you. 

Ok. I'm starting with something not so interesting, ingenious and all that, just to break the ice :b

I brag that I can sleep a whole day without waking up tired. :laugh:


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I enter shopping centers through the exit because I'm a rebel.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can throw a sweetgum seed about 160 feet.


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm a professional novelist. Published by an actual publisher and everything.

However, that publisher is Harlequin and I'm writing trashy gay romance novels.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I can make very silly jokes and cry out of laughing at them despite people is telling me in my face that it's not funny, :rofl I still think I'm funny :rofl



Scaptain said:


> I enter shopping centers through the exit because I'm a rebel.


I like that attitude! Keep doing it! :b



Karsten said:


> I can throw a sweetgum seed about 160 feet.


What else can you do? :O



netsnetsnets said:


> I'm a professional novelist. Published by an actual publisher and everything.
> 
> However, that publisher is Harlequin and I'm writing trashy gay romance novels.


You are going to make some money with that.


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

Sus y said:


> You are going to make some money with that.


I think I've made about 2k off one book (most of it went to the publisher but that's life for ya), so if anybody is ever hurting for money, I definitely recommend writing trashy romance novels. It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I can hum for hours until my jaw hurts, and even then I can't be stopped.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

netsnetsnets said:


> I think I've made about 2k off one book (most of it went to the publisher but that's life for ya), so if anybody is ever hurting for money, I definitely recommend writing trashy romance novels. It's the gift that keeps on giving.


Are you serious? :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

netsnetsnets said:


> I think I've made about 2k off one book (most of it went to the publisher but that's life for ya), so if anybody is ever hurting for money, I definitely recommend writing trashy romance novels. It's the gift that keeps on giving.


Hehe!! in my environment I see some young gays seeking it as their first gay experience, it sells!


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Are you serious? :lol


100% serious, it's great. The publisher didn't just buy the one book either, but the two that came after it (it's a trilogy), and I'll collect royalties from all of them for the rest of my life.

Trade secret: if you've written a really popular fanfiction, certain publishers will actually buy it from you and have you change all the names, then publish it as a standalone. 50 Shades was originally Twilight fanfic, you know? And some people get _six figure_ advances for these kind of books.

basically a++ would def recommend the smut-writing life :yes


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I can stare at the wall and make my mind go blank for hours.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Are you serious? :lol


You could be a good writer :O.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

netsnetsnets said:


> 100% serious, it's great. The publisher didn't just buy the one book either, but the two that came after it (it's a trilogy), and I'll collect royalties from all of them for the rest of my life.
> 
> Trade secret: if you've written a really popular fanfiction, certain publishers will actually buy it from you and have you change all the names, then publish it as a standalone. 50 Shades was originally Twilight fanfic, you know? And some people get _six figure_ advances for these kind of books.
> 
> basically a++ would def recommend the smut-writing life :yes


Lol, I never knew that about 50 Shades. Not that I read the book, but it's still interesting nonetheless. :laugh:



Sus y said:


> You could be a good writer :O.


I don't think I'd sell many books with the things I"m into. :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Lol, I never knew that about 50 Shades. Not that I read the book, but it's still interesting nonetheless. :laugh:
> 
> I don't think I'd sell many books with the things I"m into. :lol


Try, what are you going to lose? :laugh:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Me, I'm special and pretty great :clap


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Try, what are you going to lose? :laugh:


^this yo

http://www.chucktingle.com/ this guy has literally made thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars by writing about gay airplanes and t-rexes. Romance stories with bear shapeshifters are all the rage. The writing world is your weird, weird oyster.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm ruining the thread I started because it seems like I do care about things people write/brag. 
Thread killer, I won the tittle. Thank you! :clap



blue2 said:


> Me, I'm special and pretty great :clap


:clap


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I'm ruining the thread I started because it seems like I do care about things people write/brag.
> Thread killer, I won the tittle. Thank you! :clap
> 
> :clap


excuse u i provided the threadkilling topic so obviously i am the champion here :I

No, but seriously, I'm sorry for dragging all this into your thread, man. I'm like the drunk uncle at Thanksgiving that always interrupts everybody's stories to talk about how he was quarterback 20 years ago.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

netsnetsnets said:


> excuse u i provided the threadkilling topic so obviously i am the champion here :I
> 
> No, but seriously, I'm sorry for dragging all this into your thread, man. I'm like the drunk uncle at Thanksgiving that always interrupts everybody's stories to talk about how he was quarterback 20 years ago.


Noooo!! Are you bragging about been like your uncle? hehe! :laugh: Actually I found what you were saying very interesting, thank you for the information and please keep bragging.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm so glad I quit my job when I did because it's turning more and more into a hell hole.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You, you're special and pretty great :clap


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Noooo!! Are you bragging about been like your uncle? hehe! :laugh: Actually I found what you were saying very interesting, thank you for the information and please keep bragging.


WELL I'm glad you enjoyed it! It's hard to find actual clear information on how the publishing world works (and the neat/weird little tricks like the fanfiction thing or the fact that Chuck Tingle is a literary superstar for his dumb porn), so I always like tossing a line to let people know it's not as complicated as it seems. I've paid exactly $0 and made hundreds, I work from home, and I get to do what I love - there's no reason anyone else can't do the same!

There's also self-publishing with Amazon for the folks who aren't into the whole "professional publishing" thing - 50 Shades was also self-published (later bought by a publisher), after all.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

blue2 said:


> You, you're special and pretty great :clap


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Scaptain said:


>


yes, you, you can brag about it. :O
:nerd:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I have folded all of my socks in pairs categorized by color, not one is missing. Do you know how hard it is to eliminate orphan socks?

Kneel before me, puny mortals!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


> I have folded all of my socks in pairs categorized by color, not one is missing. Do you know how hard it is to eliminate orphan socks?
> 
> Kneel before me, puny mortals!


:lol

I just buy a new pack of socks once the pool of orphans gets too large :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> I have folded all of my socks in pairs categorized by color, not one is missing. Do you know how hard it is to eliminate orphan socks?
> 
> Kneel before me, puny mortals!


:O:O:O:O:O :clap:clap:clap:clap Now, that's impressive! Not that I'm super organized, but I try to follow some of the ideas of the konmari method to organize clothes, it's helpful, but still have orphan socks mostly because one got damaged or something the like. :frown2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I brag that I look carefully so I don't step on ants or insects, whenever possible. 

Oh wait... nobody cares about that lol.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I can speak Bisaya (my mother tongue), English (my secondary language), and Filipino (PH national language) fluently, as well as _very basic_ German.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I was really good at hiding in hide and seek as a kid, or so I thought. I hid until I got bored, then came back bragging about how no one could ever find me. Only later did I realize that seeking was a pretty passive activity, and hiding was a self inflicted time out.


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

I can eat an entire pack of Oreo Cinnamon Bun cookies in one sitting.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I can eat an entire large pizza by myself.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

blue2 said:


> Me, I'm special and pretty great :clap


:clap :clap ya humility! **** ya! Haha (don't mind, I'm a loud Amurican)

..I'm one percent crisps.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm double-jointed


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I pan fry a sausage for breakfast yesterday morning and I somehow gave it a nice DNA-looking burn pattern on one of its sides.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

netsnetsnets said:


> ^this yo
> 
> http://www.chucktingle.com/ this guy has literally made thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars by writing about gay airplanes and t-rexes. Romance stories with bear shapeshifters are all the rage. The writing world is your weird, weird oyster.


God that's funny! I can't believe people actually pay money to read this stuff. It's fantastic! 

Chuck Tingle and Borsen Reems? That's just magnificent.


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

I quit my corporate sales job making $$ to become an anxiety disorder consultant as I conquered it in my own life years ago.

I've seen enough movies like Fight Club and hear enough about quitting the 9-5 rat race on Joe Rogan podcast, read enough books about entrepreneurs think very differently from the masses.

Corporate culture kills your soul. It hurts men and woman with anxiety even more. Doesn't matter how much they pay you.

I rather make a living adding value to others lives - gives me purpose and a drive. Stay strong everyone.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cooking yummy ice bucket, getting the kitchen smelly in just a few seconds! 
Why is nobody thanking me yet?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i can say "me da dos tacos de carne asada" without moving my mouth


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*I can roll my tongue.*


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

anxietyconquerer said:


> I quit my corporate sales job making $$ to become an anxiety disorder consultant as I conquered it in my own life years ago.
> 
> I've seen enough movies like Fight Club and hear enough about quitting the 9-5 rat race on Joe Rogan podcast, read enough books about entrepreneurs think very differently from the masses.
> 
> ...


That's Awesome :clap
It really is the pits for anxiety. I'm still there but glad to hear a personal success story like this. Best of luck!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I drink an average of 1.5 pints of beer per day.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Ever since I gave myself face framing layers, my hair has never looked better. Ha


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Ever since I gave myself face framing layers, my hair has never looked better. Ha


:O now that's a good thing to brag about :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I peed for 1.5 minutes straight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a queen size bed.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> I peed for 1.5 minutes straight.


What did you drank? :O Did you hold the pee a lot of time to go to that point? :O



Kevin001 said:


> I have a queen size bed.


:O Do you have anything on it beside pillows?

I have a 97 cm wide bed, I'm amazed (and I'm bragging about this), that I do not squish my computer when I roll over my bed while I'm sleeping, I'm sometimes too lazy to get it out of the bed so I sleep with it. Apart from pillows sometimes I have other things in my bed that I don't kick out, like books, hand-cream, and other stuff, that I get equally lazy to kick out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> :O Do you have anything on it beside pillows?
> 
> I have a 97 cm wide bed, I'm amazed (and I'm bragging about this), that I do not squish my computer when I roll over my bed while I'm sleeping, I'm sometimes too lazy to get it out of the bed so I sleep with it. Apart from pillows sometimes I have other things in my bed that I don't kick out, like books, hand-cream, and other stuff, that I get equally lazy to kick out.


My body lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I got a dollar, I got a dollar hey hey hey.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I snapped a fallen tree branch into 3 parts with my bares hands so I could fit them into my compose recycling bin. Kudos to me. I had a problem and I took initiative and I took care of it. :yay


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I helped my cat get down from the roof yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I vacuumed the whole apartment last night at 8pm and I scrubbed the toilet.

Doing a good job at finishing off the fruits and vegetables I buy before they go rotten. Not easy when you live alone.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

komorikun said:


> I vacuumed the whole apartment last night at 8pm and I scrubbed the toilet.
> 
> Doing a good job at finishing off the fruits and vegetables I buy before they go rotten. Not easy when you live alone.


I commend you for all of those things.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I haven't puked today.


"Sorry, all my posts will have a theme today related to the worst flu I've ever had."


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yer Blues said:


> I haven't puked today.
> 
> "Sorry, all my posts will have a theme today related to the worst flu I've ever had."


Aww, hope you get better soon! 
:tiptoe before you vomit me :b hehe kidding.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

2 hour workout today then a healthy dinner. Wish I could get rid of this headache so I could get some other stuff done.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lookin' good, Bud. Lookin' good...


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I managed to engage in small talk with tow driver. He made it easy because he was super friendly and funny.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last Sunday morning, I woke up with a throbbing headache from a night out with my circle of friends. The hangover feeling went away before lunch and I still had a healthy appetite.


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

I bought a one dollar scratch off today and won 5 dollars from it.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm good at cooking.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Ran up my steps with a full cup of coffee and full cup of water, didn't spill a drop.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You all are so awesome! :O 
I'm awesome too but... I can't brag about it here, because that would imply that nobody cares. Somebody! Somebody please! cares for my awesomeness.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

@Sus y
You're awesome in my book ! Love that avatar btw... makes me smile.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I just typed this sentence with 8 words.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I just typed this sentence with 8 words.


How much effort did you put in it? I bet it was a lot :O


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I am quite good at playing badminton.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sus y said:


> How much effort did you put in it? I bet it was a lot :O


Yeah buddy, it made me want to go straight to bed, it exhausted me! hahah :b


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

sabbath9 said:


> I eat more chicken than any man's ever seen


I, once, saw a man burp and a chicken flew out of his mouth. :um


----------



## MightBeDeadSoon (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm a grace to society


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* Well, I can manage to play badminton with my left hand somewhat better than with the right. Yay!!! :roll


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mabel Pines said:


> I, once, saw a man burp and a chicken flew out of his mouth. :um


Wat?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> Wat?


I said that I once saw a man burp and a chicken flew out of his mouth.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mabel Pines said:


> I said that I once saw a man burp and a chicken flew out of his mouth.


Does not compute!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Made $2,200 in payments on my student loans this month. Unfortunately much of that is just to pay accrued interest and not actually reducing the principal.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The orchid in my room is now blooming it's 4th flower.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just ate 10 lemon cookies


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I slept like 10 hours yesterday :O



GeomTech said:


> *sigh* Well, I can manage to play badminton with my left hand somewhat better than with the right. Yay!!! :roll


Are you left handed?


Blue Dino said:


> The orchid in my room is now blooming it's 4th flower.


:yay orchids are so pretty! If you want to take a pic and share it you can do in this thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/flowers-and-other-things-thread-2187802/ :b


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Are you left handed?


Unfortunately not. *sigh* Can write with left hand (a little crapilly, but will do). I've been practicing, and hopefully, one day, the left hand will become the default.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Blue Dino said:


> The orchid in my room is now blooming it's 4th flower.


That's awesome. Do you have a pic?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I had over four hours of uninterrupted sleep last night which rarely happens.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm guzzling caffeine which is always a plus.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

GeomTech said:


> Unfortunately not. *sigh* Can write with left hand (a little crapilly, but will do). I've been practicing, and hopefully, one day, the left hand will become the default.


Why will you want it to be the default one? :b

Don't know if this applies to adults bu... http://www.nbcnews.com/id/35062930/...t/ambidextrous-kids-more-prone-mental-issues/ you can search it, I would but my internet is rather bad now.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Even though, Rafael Nadal is right-handed, he is one of the greatest left-handed tennis players of all time, after teaching himself to play left-handed.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Why will you want it to be the default one? :b
> 
> Don't know if this applies to adults bu... http://www.nbcnews.com/id/35062930/...t/ambidextrous-kids-more-prone-mental-issues/ you can search it, I would but my internet is rather bad now.


Idk. I mean, it seems cool. Even if I were to become accustomed with the left hand, I think my left hemisphere would still be dominant since I was born right handed (*shudder shudder*).

The left seems super cool in general. I can use a knife, chopsticks, computer mouse, and text with the left hand; though a bit sloppily.

I will master it one day!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

GeomTech said:


> Idk. I mean, it seems cool. Even if I were to become accustomed with the left hand, I think my left hemisphere would still be dominant since I was born right handed (*shudder shudder*).
> 
> The left seems super cool in general. I can use a knife, chopsticks, computer mouse, and text with the left hand; though a bit sloppily.
> 
> I will master it one day!


I'm left-handed, never mastered the right, tho I can change the preference for some activities.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

sabbath9 said:


> I asked this girl interviewing me if she knew about the Donovan song Lelena and she said she was named after the song and hadn't been asked that question in a long time


Did that help you score the job?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I blinked just now. YES! :b


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I'm left-handed, never mastered the right, tho I can change the preference for some activities.


Super Cool! So, cross-dominant? It's just interesting to me is all.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Today I made this week's lunch- vodka sauce(bottled) pasta with onion, eggplant, and zucchini (discounted old ones for $1) added. 

And I did the laundry, which I have been trying to do every 2 weeks....not every 3 or 4 weeks. Trying to not be a stinker.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Made some lamb burgers for dinner. Still got two leftover lamb patties for tomorrow. Thought about offering my new housemate some, but then figure that might come off as a bit weird.

Should've have put the cranberry sauce on it though.. :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Blue Dino said:


> Made some lamb burgers for dinner. Still got two leftover lamb patties for tomorrow. Thought about offering my new housemate some, but then figure that might come off as a bit weird.
> 
> Should've have put the cranberry sauce on it though.. :b


That looks good! Next time offer then, I don't think it's a bad idea unless they have a different diet and cannot or don't by election eat some of those foods in the ham. People like food so, don't think they dislike the offering :b.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sus y said:


> That looks good! Next time offer then, I don't think it's a bad idea unless they have a different diet and cannot or don't by election eat some of those foods in the ham. People like food so, don't think they dislike the offering :b.


True. :lol Just afraid it might end up tasting bad for others or they might not like it. Not a good first impression.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Blue Dino said:


> True. :lol Just afraid it might end up tasting bad for others or they might not like it. Not a good first impression.


You can offer it and leave them alone, so they don't feel like they have the obligation to eat it, or you could just say "if you are hungry and if want to eat it", so they know that despite you are offering it, they have the choice to say no. In my case, I would have eaten it :smile2:

Tho, if they are new to you, then offering could be counterproductive, as they may think to offer food could be a regular behavior and then they expect you doing so again, I would be terrified if so. :laugh:


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

@Blue Dino Don't know about the housemate but I would be all over that lamb burger. I want to eat the picture...


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I quit smoking, drinking and doing drugs 4 months ago

Give me some sugar


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

anhelou said:


> I quit smoking, drinking and doing drugs 4 months ago
> 
> Give me some sugar


That's a good pick up line


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Rebootplease said:


> That's a good pick up line


Thats like your answer to everything


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

My butt is fantastic, at least in my mind. I like to think of myself as having a good aesthetic eye tho.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

anhelou said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good pick up line
> ...


Haha, yes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I made this post at exactly 12am UK time:kma


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Slacker said:


> @*Blue Dino* Don't know about the housemate but I would be all over that lamb burger. I want to eat the picture...


Too lazy to cook the rest today, maybe tomorrow... I'll tell you in detail how it tastes when I gobble it. :b


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Blue Dino said:


> Too lazy to cook the rest today, maybe tomorrow... I'll tell you in detail how it tastes when I gobble it. :b


deal! :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah Blah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm off today


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am slick. I found the list of Top People on Discord who has a lot of "Squids" {Also known as Cash} out in the open in the Economy Game.
I happen to see a link that said click here to see the Leadership Board and when I did I saw a list of members with the amount of Squids on them, what they have in their bank and their net-worth in Squids.
A wise person would had deposit their Squids into their bank. If not you have a chance of being rob. 
I'm about to rack up on some Squids. I made a "Hit List" of who I can target. I already got 2 people. My first attempt I was fined. 
You have a chance of getting fined which is a downfall. It is a risk I am willing to take. If I play my cards right I could reach Top 10. 
I am currently Ranked 20.
Once I finish my "Hit List" I am going to start on the people who has less than a thousand Squids. The good thing is that these people with a lower amount are inactive.
They wouldn't know they been rob. Some Top People would know if they themselves been rob, especially the active members but not the Top inactive people.
Hopefully I will reach my goal: To be in the Top 10.
Little do they know..........

_________________________________________


Then there is this Joke War battle one of my old classmate and I are doing towards one another on Facebook.
I am too slick. My jokes are creatively humorous. I can write a silly joke and turn it into a story rhyme. Turn it into puns. 
And use things the person like such as a favorite song or tv show or favorite food and use it against them jokingly. 
For example this friend likes Michael Jackson and Dr. Martin Luther King. I told him Jesus wept because he {the friend} worshiped two kings. 
{The King of Pop and Dr. Martin Luther King}
And also Jesus wept because he {the friend} would rather moonwalk with MJ than walk on water with Jesus.
I been tearing him up. I had him laughing his butt off.
I am just too slick. I may seem little and as if I don't know anything but I can come back with a left hook.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I paid my bills ahead of time this month instead of waiting until the last minute like I usually do.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

I remembered to take out the trash from the kitchen, when I moved.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I vacuumed the living, dining room, and hallways yesterday. Today I vacuumed the bedroom, including the closet. God, carpet is very time consuming to take care of. Can't wait to move (around Halloween probably) and have hardwood floors again. I can only muster the energy to vacuum once a month. Also can't wait to have an in-unit washer and dryer. No more of this going up and down to the basement every 30 minutes for 3 hours on my precious days off bull.

I made french toast for breakfast. 

For the next couple days I'm going to attempt to eat all the old crap in the fridge before it all goes bad: a few baby carrots, some baby spinach, 2/3 a square of tofu, small bit of cantaloupe, bean sprouts. It's really hard to not let produce go bad when you live alone. I got to stop buying baby carrots and bean sprouts. Those are the worst offenders. I buy them with good intentions but then just let them sit in the fridge forever. The bean sprouts go bad in a week, so you have to finish them off quickly. Baby carrots seem to last for almost a month.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I have an incredibly wide vocal range, even though I don't know how to use nicely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got some chocolate covered blue diamond almonds


----------

